# New fertiliser calculator!



## AverageWhiteBloke (23 Dec 2020)

I wish I could get @zeus calculator working. Looks proper tasty.


----------



## Zeus. (23 Dec 2020)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> I wish I could get @zeus calculator working. Looks proper tasty.


@Hanuman is trying to sort out the fix for the Apple OS, although I believe the apple series do make good 'doorstops'


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (23 Dec 2020)

I'm not on Apple mate and but I'm at serious risk of hijacking a thread here so I'll take it over to the correct one. Good luck to the op with their nitrate problem but like it's been said I think there's been some over dosing going on. Shouldn't take long to get the levels back down with healthy plant growth if you just don't dose for a while. You have to assume that if there's too much nitrate there's probably too much of everything else.


----------



## Hanuman (23 Dec 2020)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> I wish I could get @zeus calculator working. Looks proper tasty.



What is the issue with the calculator? I believe it works fine since I released it. Only snag has been with some macOS users, but after dealing with Microsoft agents, the problem seems to be specific to the Excel clients with those users and not with the file itself. I partially worked/designed the file with Excel for Mac and it works fine for me on both macOS and Windows platforms. Please let us know your issue in the calculator thread. We will be glad to look into it.


----------



## Zeus. (24 Dec 2020)




----------

